# 2555 or 2555-EZ under Streamlined Procedure



## KRM2015 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi

Am I OK to use form 2555-EZ when filing back taxes under the streamlined procedures as opposed to 2555?

I have lived in the UK for the whole period and I'm not taking the foreign housing exclusion

Many thanks

Karl


----------



## KRM2015 (Jan 21, 2015)

As a follow up, on line 10a of the 2555EZ it asks me if I have ever filed this form before. As I'm submitting tax returns for 2011/2012/2013 at the same time should my answer to this be yes on the 2013 and 2012 forms and no on the 2011 forms (or no on all forms?)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As long as you meet the criteria to file the form, it should be of no consequence that you're filing under the Streamlined program. The only thing to remember is that, if you file any of the 2555 forms (EZ or whatever other permutations there may be) you must file a "long form" 1040.

If you're filing everything together, treat 2011 as your first 2555 filing, and the ones after that as "yes" you have filed this form before, listing the prior year as your "last" filing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KRM2015 (Jan 21, 2015)

Many thanks (as ever!)


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Assuming 2011 was/will be your first time filing 2555 or 2555-EZ, of course.


----------

